# Team OGF decal



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Bought one at the Sport vacation/boat show...put it on after cleaning the glass....somehow moisture got behind it and it pealed off? I trimmed the edges because they were cut crooked. Anyone else have this problem or just me?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear about your problem. It should be still sticking great.
I've had mine on now for over 1 ½ years and had no troubles with them.
I don't know how long to expect them to last, but I take care not to let the car wash attendant hit them with his high pressure hose. That could be one way to get moisture behind it. Do you run your vehicle thru a car wash?

Also, trimming the edges of the clear plastic to apply it wouldn't effect your stickers ability to adhere to its surface.

If you had *any *moisture at all left on the surface after cleaning, it would prevent it from sticking properly. I dried mine with a hair drier after washing to totally remove all moisture.
Does any of this help at all in understanding what may have happened for you?

I don't know if there is an adhesive that you can buy to touch up a stickers adhesiveness? I would love to be able to do so myself eventually. 
You should see the huge ones I have!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I made sure to dry it good first. Looked good for a while, then after a good rain it started to bubble up underneath. Started to see a lot of condensation underneath and it looked bad so I threw it away...

When I peeled the clear part, some of the black letters were still stuck to the glass?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

What did you clean the glass with ? It is best to use alcohol , it will evaporate and does not leave a residue . Most glass cleaners will cause you problems when you use then and try to apply vinyl to the glass . I had mine on my boat motor from when the first set was ever cut and it was still stuck on there good when I sold the boat a few weeks ago . I am usure as to what you are implying to the statement " When I peeled the clear part, some of the black letters were still stuck to the glass? " When you pulled off the clear plastic , all the letters should have stuck to the glass . Sorry to hear that the graphic did not work out for you . If you need help next time , feel free to drop me a line and I will help you out .


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Wait....are you saying that the clear part is supposed to come off and the black letters stay on? I put the whole square on....

I can build, repair or rig just about anything......can't seem to apply a decal


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bottom Bouncer, I did the same thing you did..LOL..Then I noticed what I did and was able to salvage the decal, it has been on for over a year now, still looks great.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

BottomBouncer said:


> Wait....are you saying that the clear part is supposed to come off and the black letters stay on? I put the whole square on....
> 
> I can build, repair or rig just about anything......can't seem to apply a decal


man do i feel dumb!!!!! i thought the clear pert stayed on also!!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm an ass  

Guess I'll be ordering a new one


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

When I get your order I'll include instructions!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes, to apply a sticker, you peel off the paper backing and leave in place the tough clear plastic on the front to protect your decal while rubbing over it to apply it.
Then _very carefully and slowly _peel off the top clear plastic from the decal after you have rubed all over it in every direction. 
When I did mine I would peel a little and still pulling on the same corner, change the direction I was pulling back and forth kind of like pulling in a constant curved approach. Also to reduce chances of small or thin pieces of decal from not staying on the glass, I would always try to carefully approach their front edge in a way that looked least likely to lift it off of the glass.
While pulling off the clear plastic, if a part of the decal doesn't stick to the glass, back up and let the clear plastic lay back down over that part and rub over it some more from different directions until it will stick when you pull back the clear plastic again. 

And use a hard object to rub with that has NO sharp edges.
I used a Bic pen cap on the end of a pen to press with.
Or anything like that that has rounded edges that won't cut into the clear plastic while rubbing.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

BottomBouncer said:


> Wait....are you saying that the clear part is supposed to come off and the black letters stay on? I put the whole square on....
> 
> I can build, repair or rig just about anything......can't seem to apply a decal





BottomBouncer said:


> I'm an ass
> 
> Guess I'll be ordering a new one





DaleM said:


> When I get your order I'll include instructions!



This has got to be one of the funniest threads I have ever read. Man you guys are great. What a laugh, what a laugh.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Not only do we provide some great information to the outdoorsman, we also throw in a little humor as well. That was funny though.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah yeah yeah.......it's those little things in life that can be soo tough


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Don't feel bad Bottom Bouncer I did the same thing. It is not a decal as in a "sticker" style, it is a true decal.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Bill we know your problem is your getting old!!  Trust me I'm there and understand fully.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

UNBELIEVABLE...!  Sorry BB, but that is too funny. I can not stop laughing.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I agree, that was one of the funniest things I have read on OGF. 

Being serious, my decal is still working fine.


lg_mouth


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks bb,for preventing me from providing the humor for these guys  
now that i know the proper installation proceedure,i'll pick up a couple for myself 
but at least i can also use the "old and drifty" excuse also


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

haha i did the same thing on my truck but figured it out a few days later


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

i put mine on in 40 degree weather the right way and have had no problems,


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Just got my OFG Decals in the mail last night. Soon as I pick up my replacement windshield for my boat this week, i'l be displaying it on my rig asap.


----------

